# First scoring round in almost 30 years



## Theisgroup (Oct 19, 2020)

I shot archery under NAA back in college and just picked it back up last November. Shot my first scoring round since I re-started. Shot a 267 with a 5, 6, and a couple 7’s

thanks to InKYfromSD for the low grip for my td4+

This is my first scoring end in almost 30 years


View attachment 7357538


----------



## Justin850 (3 mo ago)

Getting back in after 15 years


----------



## GaleForceEight (4 mo ago)

LOL Been 30 years for me - my son wanted to learn so we joined a local club. My third session in I was asked if I wanted to do a scoring round, but I am still working through mental kinks - next week I am thinking it may be a good thing to do as it will give me a base line from which to work and measure if what I am doing is right or wrong.


----------

